# LPG Portugal



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Just read in a driving book the LPG is NOT available in Portugal.....

Can anyone confirm this or is it an old book ? as my Aires Spain/Portugal lists the stations that sell it ???

cheers

DJM


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*mmmm*

what is the title/publisher/isbn/ of the " driving book" you quote?


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

It is called GPL in Portugal and is available all over Portugal. 
There are even places that will refill calor bottles for you

RD


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

DRIVING ABROAD (THIRD EDITION)


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> DRIVING ABROAD (THIRD EDITION)


I bet that like all these books by so called experts there is a little disclaimer in the back.

My advice would be bin it but i am no expert just somebody that has spent a lot of time travelling in Portugal these past 8 years.

I have a gaslow refillable system now and regularly fill up, previously we used calor and always got them refilled.

RD


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Autogas is much more easily available in Portugal than Spain and probably even the UK. This website should help you

Dick


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Loads of LPG in Portugal - but get Diesel from Spain.

I host an old GPS database (2011 IIRC) for Europe including Portugal, its not the most accurate but it is better than guessing. But definately, (last time we were there at least) Portugal was LPG friendlly.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We were in Portugal for 4 months last winter - unless all the GPL stations have closed since then, you won't have any trouble finding any.


----------

